# 1997-98 Headlights



## alexinpg (Oct 5, 2004)

I know i may be a little slow on the uptake, but I just realized that the headlights on a 1997-98 240sx are the same as the kouki headlights. Does anyone know a place that sells them used because none of the junkyards around here have a 240 in that year range. I have already contacted Nissan parts dept and they want over 500 bucks for a set. Also a place that sells the fenders wouldn't be bad either but I shouldn't have as big of a problem tracking those down.
Thanks


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

i your interested i happen to have a front left one in perfect condition, and the right one in not so perfect condition (the glass cover is totally smashed, but im almost positive that its only that cover..)


----------



## alexinpg (Oct 5, 2004)

ronaldo said:


> i your interested i happen to have a front left one in perfect condition, and the right one in not so perfect condition (the glass cover is totally smashed, but im almost positive that its only that cover..)


might take ya up on that, let me find out first if nissan just sells that glass cover


----------



## J250sx (Feb 14, 2009)

the only play i can find anything on headlight r on FRSport.com - Aftermarket Performance Parts


----------

